# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Guardiões do Mar dos Açores & O Mistério dos Ilhéus das Formigas

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Acabei de tomar conhecimento no fórum de mergulho www.forum-mergulho.com que é nosso fórum parceiro, do lançamento de duas obras de valor documental, beleza fotográfica e qualidade de imagem, magistrais que pretendo dar a conhecer à comunidade reefforum. Já contactei o autor no sentido de saber como obter estas duas obras que se juntarão a duas outras sobre tema idêntico que já possuo e mais uma terceira que pretendo obter.

o contacto do autor que poderão encontrar nos elos que aqui coloquei, é 

*furtadoeduardo@hotmail.com*

as obras são:

Guardiões do Mar dos Açores

O Mistério dos Ilhéus das Formigas

e aqui uma "pequena" amostra... :yb665: 

*Mistério dos Ilhéus das Formigas*


Um farol que continua a resistir às grandes intempéries há mais de meio século
Imagem de J. Fontes


*Rainhas em fundo de Dictyota dichotoma*
Imagem de Frederico Cardigos

*Guardiões do Mar dos Açores*


* Farol da Ponta dos Capelinhos / erupção
*Imagem de José Vaz Teixeira - Ilha do Faial


* Farol da Ponta dos Capelinhos / após erupção
*Imagem de Jorge Macedo - Ilha do Faial 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Tal como havia dito, procedi ao contacto com o autor que já me respondeu e eu encomendei os dois magníficos livros. Transcrevo para aqui parte da resposta obtida com os detalhes importantes para quem possa pretender obter estes dois livros




> Efectivamente, como se trata de duas edições de autor, não lhe será possível contactar nenhuma editora. Como as edições foram de 1000 exemplares cada, só se encontram à venda nos Açores.
> De maneira que também não poderá contactar nenhuma distribuidora.
> Neste contexto, para adquirir as citadas obras, terá que comprá-las nos Açores ou então solicitar o envio das mesmas à cobrança. 
> No que respeita ao livro dos Faróis dos Açores, editado em 2005, a edição está prestes a esgotar-se.
> Atendendo à grande envergadura das duas citadas obras, o livro dos Faróis tem o preço de € 30,00 (trinta euros) e o dos Ilhéus das Formigas de € 40,00 (quarenta euros). A estes preços, acrescem os portes de correio de € 20,00 (vinte euros) para as duas obras.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Os livros chegaram na última semana de Novembro e folhei-os logo, mas só agora que estou a descansar durante alguns dias de férias, é que os estou a ver/ler e recomendo vivamente. São Marcos culturais do nosso País, da região, são obras de valor científico ao mais alto nível e se dúvidas houvesse, eu não as tenho, em Portugal há gente de muito saber, grande valor e capacidade que é tão boa ou ainda melhor do muito que nos chega de fora, sem desprestigio para os estrangeiros é claro. Obras destas deveriam ser divulgadas/disponibilizadas em locais como a FNAC só para citar um exemplo, no entanto é uma edição de autor que ainda a torna mais preciosa porque é ainda mais difícil publicar nessas circunstâncias. Como explicado pelo autor, as obras em causa deverão ser compradas nos Açores ou solicitadas à cobrança ao próprio autor que aproveito para informar, prevê lançar uma terceira obra em Agosto de 2008...vamos lá ver se é desta que vou aos Açores.

Deixo aqui mais umas imagens das muitas mas mesmo muitas que estas obras têm além de informação histórica, técnica, etnográfica, etc...um maná raro de cultura, informação, beleza, "jóia" rara...

*Mistério dos ilhéus das formigas*



Uma visão rara! - _JPMarrucho


_Vista nordeste do farol - _JPMarrucho


_Os gigantes e "nervosos" caranguejos-fidalgo (Grapsus grapsus) - _JPMarrucho


_A grande quantidade de cracas (Megabalanus azoricus), algumas com 10 cm de comprimento, faz recordar um cabeço no Mar Vermelho - _Imag_DOP


Moreia-preta (Muraena augusti) num fundo de Zonaria tournefortii. Possui capacidade mimética e encontra-se apenas nos Açores, Madeira e Canárias - _Imag_DOP

*Guardiões dos Açores*


Farol de Gonçalo Velho - Ilha de Santa Maria - Fotografia de Rui Cunha


Farol da Ponta da Barca - Ilha Graciosa - Fotografia de Foto-Íris


Escadaria do Farol da Ponta da Barca - Ilha Graciosa - Fotografia de Eduardo Furtado


Farol da Ponta da Ferraria - Ilha de S. Miguel - Fotografia de Fernando Fernandes
(Nota: A Ana Massa vive em S. Miguel)


Farol da Ponta do Arnel - Ilha de S. Miguel - Fotografia de Eduardo Furtado
(Nota: A Ana Massa vive em S. Miguel
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Massa

por acaso já vi os dois livros na Bertrand e ainda não folheei! que vergoooonha! :EEK!:   a ver se da proxima vez que lá for faço uma "folheio" exaustivo!
As fotos estão realmente soberbas! espero poder ir visitar a Graciosa e S. Jorge em breve pois são ilhas das quais so ouço bem dizer e nunca lá fui! (Sim, isto é um arquipelago mas fora em dias de excepcional nitidez é que o pessoal de São Miguel nota que não está a boiar no meio do nada  :Whistle: 

Espero arranjar um dia a câmara estanque para a maquina nova porque nos meus mergulhos sem espingarda vejo coisas realmente "de cair o queixo", especialmente na zona dos Mosteiros (S. Miguel) em que o fundo é uma maravilha! Uma das cenas que mais aprecio é partir um ouriço ou uma craca e da-los de comer à mão aos transeuntes. Aparece de tudo! até mordidas de garoupas e castanhetas se leva  :HaEbouriffe:   e o frenezim de cores é um xpetaculo para a vista!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ...
> Espero arranjar um dia a câmara estanque para a maquina nova porque nos meus mergulhos sem espingarda vejo coisas realmente "de cair o queixo", especialmente na zona dos Mosteiros (S. Miguel) em que o fundo é uma maravilha! Uma das cenas que mais aprecio é partir um ouriço ou uma craca e da-los de comer à mão aos transeuntes. Aparece de tudo! até mordidas de garoupas e castanhetas se leva   e o frenezim de cores é um xpetaculo para a vista!


 :Olá: Viva Ana
Isso é o que chamo de ter o mar por aquário...fantástico...tens de filmar isso!
Há uns tempos atrás enviei a dois amigos o endereço web da Ikelite e não só, aqui vai

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/5d-d200.htm

http://www.ikelite.com/

http://www.ikelite.com/web_two/2d200nikon.html

http://www.ikelite.com/web_pages/camnikchart.html

São caixas estanques muito boas mas há quem prefira caixas em alumínio que dizem ser substancialmente mais baratas e fiáveis...pelo menos numa caixa transparente poderemos ver se está a inundar e se tivermos tempo para subir.... Vou pesquisar um pouco mais e oportunamente envio-te dados. necessitarás também de flash's. No fórum de mergulho www.fórum-mergulho.com que é nosso fórum parceiro, há uma área dedicada a fotografia subaquática que podes consultar aqui no bloco de Mergulho especializado Fotografia e Vídeo Subaquático

e já agora recomendo vivamente este livro que me custou 25 ou 26 euros e é de uma qualidade e valor científico/técnico/cultural verdadeiramente superlativo que no teu caso será mais um constatar do muito que já conheces da tuas incursões sub-aquáticas de longa data aí nos Açores, como já nos relataste...fica a sugestão





Espero que consigas fotografar as poças de maré e muito mais e que coloques no tópico * Viagem à volta do mundo*...sem te molhares ou pelo menos nunca molhares a maquina e eu já caí com aparato e esmurrei-me todo :yb624:  pelo menos três vezes e já fui surpreendido pelas ondas com consequente banho gratuito :EEK!:  :SbSourire:  e já "amarei" ou "apoçei" integralmente numa poça de maré daquelas fundas..., tudo isto sem fato de mergulho porque não considero quando tenho o fato de mergulho, mas salvei sempre a máquina ou a bolsa onde a transporto o fez :Coradoeolhos: .... :yb624: *

*Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ana e demais interessados em fazer fotografia subaquática

estava a pesquisar por caixas estanques mas doutra natureza e para outro fim, e encontrei este site que ensina como fazer uma caixa estanque para mergulho com maquinas de filmar...

http://www.geocities.com/caixa_estanque2004/index.html

e mais este sobre caixas estanques acessíveis

http://www.pixmania.com/acessorios-c...0_0_00_sg.html

poderá não ser exactamente o necessário mas é já uma ideia.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

